# Verslavingen > Anabolen >  B12 Injecteren

## Maarten

Hallo,

Ik heb B12 gekocht wat je dus moet injecteren, alleen weet ik niet precies hoe je moet injecteren. Ik doe aan krachttraining vandaar dat ik het wil gebruiken ivm betere eetlust, meer energie, levenslust betere pomp etc.

Ik heb 0.6x25 naalden en wil het in mn schouder injecteren. Kunnen jullie mij een beetje leren hoe ik het moet injecteren.

mvg,

Maarten

----------


## Pientje

Ik kan het je wel uitleggen, maar ik denk dat je het beter kan zien.
Ga eens naar je arts....
Zelf gaan injecteren is een hele stap. Zijn er geen mannen in jouw sportschool die ook spuiten? Die willen het je vast wel leren.

Ga niet zelf kloten!

----------


## skydirk

gewoon in je spier injecteren. bil (buitenkant boven) of dij vind ik het gemakkelijkste. ik weet niet wat er moeilijk aan is. je steekt het in de spier. je trekt even aan de spuit om te zien of je niet in een ader zit (dan zou er bloed in je spuit moeten komen). en dan duw je het goedje erin. B12 is ook rood van kleur. die van Sterop toch. naar het schijnt, kan je het ook gewoon onderhuids in je buik injecteren. ik weet wel niet of de werking dan even goed is.

----------

